# New to oil lamps...



## HandsNHearts (Apr 2, 2003)

Ok, I'm definitely a babe in the woods on this, but I need to ask anyway. I've been trying to follow the various topics of lighting and am a bit lost yet.

If I use oil llamps....where is the better source for buying the oil in bulk? And what do I want...liquid paraffin or something like KleanHeat? What are the dangers of either, being used indoors on a regular basis with children and such? Odorless and smokeless is good, but which is the better option for an oil lamp?

Would Aladdin lamps be better than 'regular' oil lamps?

What about something more akin to camping style lanterns...Coleman and the like? And using some source of bulk fuel with them?

We have electric fees rising in our already high area of the state here and I'm tired of feeding the grid. I'm slow at getting to this stage, but I'm a bit ahead of my husband yet ) (being an electrician, he feels somewhat compelled to use electricity...he's growing more in the off-grid direction, though, albeit slowly).
We need lighting. I just don't know what the better options are.

Next on my list of changes is handwashing laundry -- we can do it rather effectively now, but I'm having issues wringing out the heavier clothing (towels and jeans mostly).

One step at a time...
Deanna


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

> Next on my list of changes is handwashing laundry -- we can do it rather effectively now, but I'm having issues wringing out the heavier clothing (towels and jeans mostly).


Have you seen these wringers? http://www.lehmans.com/shopping/sea...ribute15=0&attribute16=0&RS=1&keyword=wringer


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Look around for bulk kerosene (and you will need your own container). Some gas stations, lumber stores, etc., sell it in bulk. We get ours at a tool rental place for less than half the price of buying it in cans in retail stores.

And keep in mind Coleman fuel is white gasoline. Instead of buying it in those gallon metal cans, find a station that sells white gasoline in bulk. You'll need your own container for that, too.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I don't think that using oil lamps will ever be more economical than using electric lights.

I am a big fan of Aladdin lamps for several reasons:
1. You can read by Aladdins without straining your eyes. Aladdins give out the equivalent of a 60 watt light bulb whereas "oil lamps" give out the equivalent of a 5 watt bulb.

2. Aladdins do not smell and put out air pollution while they burn. The white mantle works like a catalytic converter and burns all the toxic hydrocarbons that oil burning generates. Do you want proof? Just take a look at the chimney on a regular oil lamp after burning it a while...it's all sooted up. The Aladdin chimney stays clean!

3. Aladdins are silent. The constant hum and drone of pressurized LP or Coleman lanterns can drive you crazy after an hour or so of use indoors.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

We have a 'BriteLyt' from Petromax. Our lantern is rated at 500Cp, it is really bright. Clean white light, over our kitchen table allows everyone at the table to have enough light to comfortably read.

http://www.petromax.com/

We really like it.

It runs on a variety of fuels. kerosene, alcohol-based fuels, mineral spirits, citronella oil, gasoline, Biodiesel, diesel fuel.

The Petromax site has a forum, folks have tested a wide variety of flammable fuels in their BriteLyt lanterns.

http://britelyt.groupee.net/eve/forums


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Deanna
I think there are better area's to try to conserve electricity then eliminating lighting. Do you use compact florescent bulbs? That's the first place to start. Try to identify any appliances in the house that generate heat. Two slices of toast consume about the same amount of electricity that would run a CFB 4-5 hours. Heating 1 cup of water in the microwave consumes as much electricity as running that bulb for 2 hours. Electric stove, water heater, clothes dryer? Switch to gas. Do you have an older refrigerator? Look at how much electricity would be saved by replacing when it's time to go. Look for any of those little black power cubes that are plugged into the wall to charge cell phones, toys, and portables. They all consume power even if they aren't charging anything.

We do have oil lamps (I like Alladin), but they are mostly just for power outages. If you want some serious kerosene appliances, check this website.
http://www.stpaulmercantile.com/ButtLanternOven.htm
I have the pressurized kerosene lamp in the picture and use that occasionlly.
Michael


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Michael Kawalek said:


> ....I have the pressurized kerosene lamp in the picture and use that occasionlly.
> Michael


That is essentially the same as the PetroMax lantern that ET1SS recommended. I have had one of those almost 10 years. They are very bright (about the same as a 400 watt light bulb!) and can light up a very large room. They do put out some heat tho and you will hear the hiss of from this type of pressurized lantern. If you need a lot of light, this is the lantern you want. It will use more fuel than a Aladdin of course, but it puts out a lot more light. 

Here's a photo of our PetroMax (hung from the ceiling)


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Beware......When I was in a Lowes recently I saw kerosene in 5 gallon metal buckets for.............$$$ 45 .........

The Lowes guy picked me up off the floor after I had that sticker shock.

A local "gas station" still has his kero price at $ 3.99 .......
He filled that tank back when the oil prices were way up. . . .so now he's stuck.......

Another option to consider is the emerging expanding market of LED lamps. 
A whole lot of light options . . . (yes some still pricey) . . . . . . But the life spand is incredible.
I have had one on for the last two years or so (yes thats 24\7...365) 
And NO fuel fire hazzards.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Jim-mi said:


> Beware......When I was in a Lowes recently I saw kerosene in 5 gallon metal buckets for.............$$$ 45 .........


I can believe it. Last month at one of the farm stores, I saw 2Â½ gallon cans of kerosene. I forget the exact price, but it was over $25 and less than $30. I just about fainted. Especially since I had bought 5 gallons of *bulk* kerosene for MUCH cheaper on that same day and it was sitting in the car at that same moment.


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

A friend who lives very close to the land with no electric service had this debate with herself about 5 years ago. Deciding she did not want to support burning of fossil fuels for light, she wound up buying a solar panel and uses it to charge four deep-cycle marine batteries, which run some amazingly bright LED and conventional bulbs for her.

The key thing I found from her experimenting is that she uses very small dim bulbs for ambiance lighting -- enough to see and get around, kind of oil lamp quality. She only uses a focused bright spotlight to read. She runs her puter off the batteries, too. With no major appliances (she uses a cellar to cool foodstuffs and cooks on the back porch on a Coleman stove or a fire depending on weather), she is set up pretty well.

This same woman has since bought another home in the city which she rents out, and become the very first in her state to set it up solar and get her meter to run backwards (which formerly was illegal there).

Her country lighting system was so good, someone stole it from her when she was away, lock stock and barrel. She had to reinstall it all anew.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I'm with Cabin Fever and others---electricity is far more economical than alternatives.

I did an experiment a few years ago to cost compare using Coleman lantern fuel to electricity. If I recall correctly I used 1 quart per night of lantern fuel. IF you could buy the fuel for $2 per gallon that would equal 50Â¢ per night.

At 10Â¢ per KWH you could use 5,000 watts for one hour or any break down you wish in order to cost the same as lantern fuel. An example of 5,000 watts usage would be 4-100 watt bulbs and 3-75 watt bulbs all burning at the same time for 8 hours which is basically what the lantern use was. For the same cost which would put out more light 7 light bulbs or one lantern?

I mostly use task lighting with lamps that have 8 to 14 watt compact fluorescent bulbs in them. My light bill is now typically around $25 per month and I have a yard light with a compact fluorescent bulb in it too and it works fine in the cold.

Do yourself and your family a favor and stick with electric light.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ladycat said:


> I can believe it. Last month at one of the farm stores, I saw 2Â½ gallon cans of kerosene. I forget the exact price, but it was over $25 and less than $30. I just about fainted. Especially since I had bought 5 gallons of *bulk* kerosene for MUCH cheaper on that same day and it was sitting in the car at that same moment.


Yes, bulk is much cheaper. Our Home Depot sells one gallon cans of kerosene for $10, and 5 gallon cans for $35. We have a retail petroleum company in town that has a kerosene pump. Last winter it was $4.07/gallon (never changed all winter) and this year it's $4.69. Bulk is the only way to go.


----------

